# Sturmey Archer Axle Thread Size



## wrongway (Dec 12, 2018)

I am looking on eBay for a set of wing nuts for one of my bikes. The ones for the Sturmey Archer hub. I'm not good with thread and nut sizing. Can anyone tell me what I should be looking for?


----------



## TR6SC (Dec 12, 2018)

The easiest way to get the diameter of the axle is to put a wrench on it. It's probably 3/8 of an inch. Measure 1 inch of the length of the axle and count the high or low points of the threads. It's probably 26. This is a standard British thread size, but not interchangeable with American or Metric. I would think that CEI (Cycle Engineers Institute) wing nut will be hard to find. eBay has British taps available. Be aware that British Standard Fine (BSF) is not 26 threads per inch. Count your threads.



here's a pair eBay #232895210814


----------



## Gordon (Dec 13, 2018)

If you google Sturmey Archer nut, you get 13/32.


----------



## ABC Services (Dec 13, 2018)

Yes it is a 13/32" x 26 tpi


----------



## Roger Henning (Dec 13, 2018)

SA hubs are Whitworth threads which is a size onto itself.  It is not Metric or SAE threading.  You will have a hard time finding what uou want.  Roger


----------



## wrongway (Dec 13, 2018)

Thanks for the help!


----------

